# Gent Jr., Post / No Post



## PenWorks (Oct 31, 2004)

I sell more gent Jr. pens........


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 31, 2004)

I just posted the pictures of the new resins from CS. After looking at them, I really don't like the looks of it with the end that posts. But 90% of my clients want a posting cap. I don't know why. I very rarely post any of my pens. From the ones I make to my good one in my pen collection. It generally throws the balance of the pen way out of whack. I think the pen looks much better with the non posting cap. But they don't sell that way. Any of you have this problem? I hate making a pen I don't like to look at. Anthony


----------



## wayneis (Oct 31, 2004)

Just the opposit Anthony, I offer both but most feel like you and I do, that the threads take away from the looks.  Go figure.

Wayne


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 31, 2004)

In my opinion, the case appearance of the posting Gent Jr's is lessened by the black threads.  It would be far more attractive if the threads were the same finish appearance as the center band and the clip assembly.  

As for the feel, I like the feel of the rollerball version without the cap posted.  Posted it feels off balance.  However, if you take the fountain pen and replace the cartridge with a pump, when full of ink, the posted cap balances well in my hand.

In terms of selling what I don't like, I'm reminded of a retail buyer I once knew who told me "I have to stock for the 80% of the public that have reasonable taste along with the 20% of the buying public who have bad taste." [] Makes me laugh just remembering it.  [8D]


----------



## darbytee (Oct 31, 2004)

I've only done a couple of the Gent Jr pens at this point, but I made a conscious decision not to buy the posting cap version because I think it detracts from the look of the pen. The black threads cheapen the look of a platinum pen. Just my opinion.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darbytee_
> <br />I've only done a couple of the Gent Jr pens at this point, but I made a conscious decision not to buy the posting cap version because I think it detracts from the look of the pen. The black threads cheapen the look of a platinum pen. Just my opinion.



The threads on the Platinum Gents Jr are not black - they are plated in the same color as the rest of the hardware!

Rudy


----------



## darbytee (Oct 31, 2004)

Excuse the slipup Rudy. I said platinum but meant titanium. Thanks for keeping me honest.


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 30, 2004)

With the recent introduction of the Statesman Jr. I was dissapointed the new jr. did not have the nice embossed end cap like its bigger brother. Why ? I am sure they could have came up with a new nicer end cap with the same posting options. I hope their R&D dept reads these posts.


----------

